# Neapolitan: Le coniugazioni di "stà" al presente indicativo



## Chris Corbyn

Sto provando a trovare tutte le coniugazioni del verbo stà (stare) al presente indicativo in napoletano.  Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte sull'internet.  Cercando qualche possibilità ho trovato stongo, staje e stammo, ma per gli altri come si coniugano?  "isso sta", "vuje state", "lloro stanno" ?

io stongo
tu staje
isso/essa sta ??
nuje stammo
vuje state ??
lloro stanno ??


Grazie


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao,
Hai provato a guardare qui : http://it.wikibooks.org/wiki/Napoletano


----------



## Chris Corbyn

Sì, ma non dà le coniugazioni del verbo "stà" purtroppo, né dei verbi "ghì", "puté", "fá" o "venì", i quali ne vorrei sapere 

Cercando sul Google per le frasi che comprendono questi verbi spesso aiuta, ma non sono riuscito a trovare alcuni esempi di questi verbi.


----------



## matoupaschat

Mi dispiace di non essere d'aiuto . In bocca al lupo .


----------



## Chris Corbyn

Allora, credo che dopo un sacco di ricerca oggi, leggendo dei testi napoletani, avevo ragione 

io stongo (sto'); tu staje; isso/essa sta; nuje stammo; vuje state; lloro stanno

Qualcuno correggermi se ho sbagliato


----------



## giovannino

Chris Corbyn said:


> io stongo (sto'); tu staje; isso/essa sta; nuje stammo; vuje state; lloro stanno
> 
> Qualcuno correggermi  _mi corregga_ se ho sbagliato


 
Chris, mi sembra che la coniugazione da te riportata sia corretta.



> né dei verbi "ghì", "puté", "fá" o "venì"


 
Non sono un esperto di dialetto napoletano, ma penso che al presente indicativo questi verbi si coniughino così (ho omesso i pronomi personali, che già conosci):

vaco
vaje
va
jammo
jate
vanno

pozzo
puoje
pò
putimmo
putite
ponno

faccio
faje
fa
facimmo
facite
fanno

vengo
vieni
vene
venimmo
venite
veneno


----------



## Chris Corbyn

Ma grazie


----------



## nunu7te

è perfetta, solo volevo suggerirti che come 3a persona plurale in genere usiamo isse(=essi) al posto di lloro!


----------



## Chris Corbyn

nunu7te said:


> è perfetta, solo volevo suggerirti che come 3a persona plurale in genere usiamo isse(=essi) al posto di lloro!



Grazie


----------



## Ajura

Quanto è simile a Romanesco Napoletano?


----------



## Pugnator

Scusate il "necropost" ma voglio chiarire dei dubbi.


Ajura said:


> Quanto è simile a Romanesco Napoletano?


Molto poco, principalmente sono condivisi pochi fenomeni linguistici e qualche parola. Tieni pure conto che il Napoletano è una lingua mentre invece il Romanesco è un dialetto dell'Italiano/toscano.
Riguardo al verbo stare posto una coniugazione completa qua sotto per dissipare ogni dubbio rimasto.
Io/Je stongo/sto'
Tu staje 
Isso/Issa *stace*/sta'
Nuje stammo 
Vuje state
Isse stanno.
Piccola nota, la lettera "J" non esiste come lettera a se stante ma è una variante grafica della lettera "I" (Infatti viene chiamata "I lunga) e di solito viene usata per la "I" intervocalica  od iniziale od in altri rari casi. Non c'è nessuna differenza di pronuncia ovviamente e può benissimo essere sostituita con una "I". In caso di "I/J" iniziale spesso però compaiono varianti con una aggiunta di "gh". E con questo mi ricollego alla coniugazione del verbo Ire su cui si erano espressi dubbi sopra (Il Napoletano ha sia un infinito completo, in questo caso "Ire" che uno contratto, in questo caso "ì/ghì" ) l'equivalente dell'italiano andare. Quindi, ricollegandoci a quello detto sopra la coniugazione del verbo Ire è:
Io/je vaco
Tu vaje 
Isso va
Nuje jammo/ghiammo
Vuje iate/ghiate
Isse vanno.

Lo stesso fenomeno si riscontra pure in nomi ed aggettivi, quindi abbiamo:
Jurnata/Ghiurnata (In italiano giornata)
Jorno/Ghiorno (In Italiano giorno)
Janco/ghianco (In italiano bianco)
Jettatura/Ghiettatura (Non esiste il corrispettivo italiano di questa parola)
E così via. Di solito non c'è una particolare differenza di pronuncia tra le due varianti, ma alcuni rendono la "gh" iniziale leggermente più "dura" ma alla fine dipende molto dal parlante.


----------

